

New App in review: CRM for the Services industry - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/service-sidekick-straightforward-easy-to-use-crm-for-the-services-industry/

======
christopheprim
There is clearly a need for a very simple CRM app targeted at small services
providers such as electricians, plumbers but also developers or designers!

